# Best ceramic option for outside application



## mackemforever (May 29, 2020)

I've ceramic coated a few vehicles in the past, using CQuartz UK 3.0 and had good results but each time I've had a garage to work in and the car has been stored inside for at least a few days afterwards.

Next week however I have a relative who wants his cad ceramic coated but he doesn't have a garage. I can get the car inside for the day so it will be dry during the application and have about six hours afterwards before it goes back outside, but after that it's going to be stored outside all the time.

What's my best option in this case? Ideally not wanting to spend a huge amount of money so if it's possible to make it work with CQuartz UK 3.0 then that would be preferable.

Would a layer of Carpro Reload after a few hours be enough to give the ceramic the protection it needs to cure properly? 

If not, what would be my best option? 

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I had the same problem, so I used pyramid care care’s ceramic coating. Easy enough to use and still giving good performance 7 months down the line.
I applied Carpro Lite to another car outside and it started lightly raining as I finished briefly, dried the car and applied Reload. I contacted Carpro and explained the situation, and they said if I couldn’t see any streaks or water spotting, which I couldn’t, it wouldn’t be a problem, and all was fine.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2020)

I’d stick to cquartz as it’s very resilient to water spots and is designed with our cool climate in mind. I’d say the 1st 24 to 48 hours are critical for curing so you really should have at least one good clear day for curing after coating, ideally 2. Personally I’d skip reload altogether. I’ve done 6 cars outside now with cquartz. All performing beautifully


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Wait for the new CarPro Sic if time isn't of the essence. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> Wait for the new CarPro Sic if time isn't of the essence.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I missed the details on the initial release announcement; does it have a lessened cure time? That could be quite handy.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

atbalfour said:


> Wait for the new CarPro Sic if time isn't of the essence.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I was under the impression that this would be a 'pro only' coating? Just orderd 50ml of CQUK 3.0 for a van im doing :lol:


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

mackemforever said:


> Would a layer of Carpro Reload after a few hours be enough to give the ceramic the protection it needs to cure properly?


Reload will definitely do the job, in theory you can apply it after an hour, however unless the garage is heated I'd wait a little longer (all the CQUK 3.0 I've applied has been in weather at a minimum of 15 degrees centigrade).


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i used Lite on my car, with Reload, outside for the whole application

if you can get away without using Reload, I would, its terrible, it does the job of protecting the coating but i wouldnt use it for anything else, looks amazing at first but soon declines

id check the weather and see if you have some dry time, though evening dew can be a problem at this time of year

id also recommend only using Reset for the washes afterwards


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

DannyRS3 said:


> We don't know much about SiC yet as for as longevity or hardness. Could be it's best used over a harder cquartz. Not sure I'd wait for it until I knew more of what it actually offers. The TiO it replaces was very glossy but not as hard... will be interesting to know more in any case


From the CarPro US site:

I think it's kinda refreshing they don't note any of that "Eleventy-billion H hardness" nonsense which, to me anyway, is totally irrelevant and marketing driven.



> Cquartz SiC
> To celebrate the end of the decade and ten years of Cquartz, we are proud to introduce the next evolution. After intense research, development, and testing, CQuartz SiC is ready to continue where Tio2 left off! As the name would suggest, this new formula also includes SiC (Silicon Carbide) for additional resistance against chemicals! Not only that but CQuartz SiC greatly improves the ease of use, resistance to water (mineral) spots, and even amped up the gloss! Finally, the slickness will leave you thrilled with the finished product!
> 
> Buy yours today and experience the new CQuartz SiC!
> ...


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Tech specifications:
> - Sliding angle: 10 ̊.


First time I've seen that mentioned anywhere, a new measurement for companies to fight over :lol:

(do all the YouTube channels now need to buy themselves protractors?)


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Fatboy40 said:


> First time I've seen that mentioned anywhere, a new measurement for companies to fight over :lol:
> 
> (do all the YouTube channels now need to buy themselves protractors?)


It's already started!

https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/products/graphene-ceramic-coating


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

CharliesTTS said:


> It's already started!
> 
> https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/products/graphene-ceramic-coating


And that one also "...has been verified to have >10H Hardness" !!!!!!!


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Gotta love the terminology lol

“Ceramic Glow Technology”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

> "What is Ceramic Glow Technology?"
> 
> Ceramic Glow Technology™ is Adam's Polishes Patent-Pending chemistry. It's a crystalline form of an optical brightener that absorbs energy and emits light as it relaxes back down to a lower energy state.


Oh, I was hoping it came with a free Zoya the Destroyer


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

CharliesTTS said:


> It's already started!
> 
> https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/products/graphene-ceramic-coating


Gtechniq have been using that for a little while on some of their material!

Contact angle is extremely misleading IMO. Gtechniq Exo (with 115 degree contact angle) more hydrophobic than Gyeon Cancoat (100 degrees contact angle)... don't think so. Titan Ultra 120 degrees?! Must have received a bad batch!


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Apologies..my post was misleading..I was referring to the slide angle..in the description of the Adam’s coating! :thumb:


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> Gotta love the terminology lol
> 
> "Ceramic Glow Technology"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The have an additive to make it glow under UV lighting. You can order a UV flashlight which makes it easier to find high spots, missed spots and ensure even coat. Haven't tried it yet but i hear it works well and great for a consumer with out proper lighting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

CqUk3 will be fine if applied inside and let cured (not get wet) for 24 hours. No cleaning agents for a week. If gonna get wet in that week I’d apply reload.

Note: instructions from CP USA. Sure it’s same product but disclaimers anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

FWIW, when I did CQUK 3 + Gliss V2 I finished application around 3pm and the vehicle was out plowing snow in a blizzard at 6am the next day.

Obviously not reccomended but left no lasting effects and the melting snow on the hood turned into some nice beading:

Sometimes things dont go quite as planned


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

I also did something similar to the above, albeit not blizzards!

I managed to coat the new work van with CQUK 3.0 outside with a coat of reload. Looks great! Durability cant be commented on however. I'd do it again no problem!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

CharliesTTS said:


> Apologies..my post was misleading..I was referring to the slide angle..in the description of the Adam's coating! :thumb:


Oh no sorry my reply was misleading.. Gtech would talk about sliding angles too..

Would love someone to scientifically measure this across LSPs, would make for an epic thread for us water behaviour nuts


----------

